# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Components >  VB6 Application - Wizard Interface

## Jottum

Title : Wizard Interface for VB6
Description : This Wizard Interface can be used stand alone or in an excisting application.
Feature list :
6 page Wizard (Welcome and Finish page not counted)Use 1 to 6 pages by changing only one ConstantVerry easy to use
Screen shot:


Run sample project for more info. (No exe included)

Author name: Jottum
System Requirements: If it runs VB6
License info: Freeware

----------

